# Nicosia coffee morning



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Well less than a week after moving in to our house in Strovolos we already feel at home - everyone is so friendly!

My wife wants to start meeting people and we saw in the Sunday Mail an advert for a woman's coffee meeting every Thursday..only someone (maybe the same someone who is typing this!) threw away the paper without noting the address. Does anyone still have the paper / know the address so I can get out of the dog house?

thanks in advance!

Andrew


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

mesaka said:


> My wife wants to start meeting people and we saw in the Sunday Mail an advert for a woman's coffee meeting every Thursday..


did you find out the info? (likely from this week's Sunday Mail?) I thought it might be the one at St.Paul's but I'm not sure if they meet every Thurs.

Not every Thursday, but on the third Thurs of the month, the American Women's Club meets: www.awccy.org. They'll have the first meeting of the year this Thurs (17th Sept).


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

atw26 said:


> did you find out the info? (likely from this week's Sunday Mail?) I thought it might be the one at St.Paul's but I'm not sure if they meet every Thurs.
> 
> Not every Thursday, but on the third Thurs of the month, the American Women's Club meets: www.awccy.org. They'll have the first meeting of the year this Thurs (17th Sept).


Thanks it was the 1 in St Pauls!


----------

